# Robitussin for cough?



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Maverick had a cough last week that sounded a lot like kennel cough. I spoke with the vet and he said he could give him antibiotics if I thought it was bad enough. He said most of the time it resolves itself in the same amount of time whether or not you give antibiotics. Maverick was happy overall, eating and playing and slept fine most of the night. He coughed more when he was active or first thing in the morning. It seems to be mostly gone but of course now Jazz has it. Her cough is bit heavier today and seems to be irritating her a bit. She is otherwise fine and eating, sleeping ok.

My question is have any of you given Robitussin to your dogs for simple cough relief? I know the vet had mentioned it as a possibility last week for Maverick. If so what would a dosage be? Jazz is around 58 lbs right now. Is there a particular type of Robutussin to give? BTW they both are up to date on Bordatella vaccinations.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The Use of Dextromethorphan (Benylin, Robitussin) in Dogs and Cats

I hope this helps! I'm sorry you are dealing with this with your pups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Magiclover*

Magiclover

I've never heard of Robitussin for a dog. 
Have Maverick and Jazz been boarded lately, or groomed lately?
You said they have their bordatella shots.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Be really careful with KC. A lot of Danes on my other board had KC that developed into pneumonia. They were just coughing at first but quickly got worse. Here's what one vet said about how she treats KC:

"I'm sorry that Pep has pneumonia. This is why all of my KC get Doxy. I'd rather give them an antibiotic that they may not need (if viral) than wait and see and have it become pneumonia (way worse imo than taking ab's)."

Chance had KC a few years ago but he was better after only a couple of days. I didn't give him any cough meds at all because his cough was productive. If he had had a dry cough that was keeping him awake, I might have given him some.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

kwhit said:


> Be really careful with KC. A lot of Danes on my other board had KC that developed into pneumonia. They were just coughing at first but quickly got worse. Here's what one vet said about how she treats KC:
> 
> "I'm sorry that Pep has pneumonia. This is why all of my KC get Doxy. I'd rather give them an antibiotic that they may not need (if viral) than wait and see and have it become pneumonia (way worse imo than taking ab's)."
> 
> Chance had KC a few years ago but he was better after only a couple of days. I didn't give him any cough meds at all because his cough was productive. If he had had a dry cough that was keeping him awake, I might have given him some.



Thanks for the info. I am with them all day so it easy to monitor and my vet lives 5 minutes away. I would not hesitate to take them in if I felt it was necessary. I think my vet is prefers to not overmedicate if it isn't necessary but he has left it up to me if I would feel better. Certainly if it gets worse I will take her right in. The cough is productive and she is hacking up phlegm. Maverick had it coming out of his nose last week but it was fairly clear. Not sure if it is KC or if they classify all bronchial illnesses as KC.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Magiclover
> 
> I've never heard of Robitussin for a dog.
> Have Maverick and Jazz been boarded lately, or groomed lately?
> You said they have their bordatella shots.


I think Maverick probably picked it up either in puppy class or at the vets office. It was just a matter of time for Jazz to get it with his coughing and the toy swapping.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Hope Jazz gets better real soon!! Gable had KC earlier this summer even though he had his bordatella shot. He had come back from grooming and day camp. The vet said there were so many strains of KC that it is still possible with the vaccine. My vet suggested getting the vaccine twice a year if he was going to go to day camp often. I didn't do it as I didn't want to over vaccinate.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

walexk said:


> Hope Jazz gets better real soon!! Gable had KC earlier this summer even though he had his bordatella shot. He had come back from grooming and day camp. The vet said there were so many strains of KC that it is still possible with the vaccine. My vet suggested getting the vaccine twice a year if he was going to go to day camp often. I didn't do it as I didn't want to over vaccinate.



Mine said that same thing about multiple strains. I'm sure it's like getting a flu shot, it will eliminate most but not all.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We can't board our dogs at the vet clinic without doing bordatella every 6 months. Even then dogs can get it. 

I hope your gang starts to improve soon. Not fun to hear our babies sounding like geese.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd be super careful using OTC human cough remedies on dogs. Robitussin (and similar products) also come in a variety of formulas which may contain different active and inactive ingredients that are approved for people, but could be dangerous to dogs.

If you got the plain cough suppressant one (just dextromethorphan) and your vet said it was OK, you could maybe do it, but I'd ONLY do it with a vet's direct supervision. 

There are other common ingredients in some of the Robitussin formulas, like guaifenesin (decongestant/expectorant). I have no idea what that might do to a dog, and I wouldn't assume that it would do the same thing it does for people. I'd also be concerned about inactive ingredients (stabilizers, preservatives, and sweeteners) that are well tested in people but not in dogs.

For example, xylitol is an artificial sweetener for people that appears harmless in human testing, but it can poison dogs. I couldn't find any xylitol in the Robitussin formulas I looked at, but that doesn't mean that the other sweeteners are safe or that there isn't xylitol in some Robitussin formulas or in similar brands.

My inclination would be to wait it out (depending on how awful the cough is) and to talk to your vet about identifying potential pneumonia early so it can be treated if the KC progresses.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris

Praying that Maverick and Jazz feel better soon. It just kills us when our babies are sick!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My guys get KC vax 2X/year because they board and go to shows. Mine always get the intranasal vax. However when we booster client's dogs, we use the subcutaneous vax.... for the simple reason that dogs hate things up their noses. My guys are great at the vets, so I can do intanasal vaccines year after year! I find that IF one of my guys gets kennel cough, it is the youngest one and the older guys are somewhat immune .....


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It's probably good for Kennel Cough. Put the recomended dosage for your dog on a slice of bread and feed.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> My inclination would be to wait it out (depending on how awful the cough is) and to talk to your vet about identifying potential pneumonia early so it can be treated if the KC progresses.


 
I haven't given any yet. I am inclined to wait as long as she sleeps well through the night and is acting normally otherwise. She is only 3 so I expect she will come through it fine. As long as she is able to clear out the mucous and shows no sign of fever or distress it should be ok.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

magiclover said:


> I haven't given any yet. I am inclined to wait as long as she sleeps well through the night and is acting normally otherwise. She is only 3 so I expect she will come through it fine. As long as she is able to clear out the mucous and shows no sign of fever or distress it should be ok.


That's the key...if they're sleeping fine, no high temps. and otherwise looking/acting normal. I would never try to stop a cough that is producing mucus. You want them to cough it out and get rid of it. You can also use a humidifier at night. I put Chance in my bathroom with the shower running, (for the steam), and that helped, also.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Because there are different strains should you keep them separated until the coughing is gone? So they don't keep passing it back and forth? Just a thought...

Sending hugs and prayers, it's awful when they are sick. :smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris

Checking in on Jazz and Maverick and Happy Belated Birthday to you for Nov. 7!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Chris
> 
> Checking in on Jazz and Maverick and Happy Belated Birthday to you for Nov. 7!!


Thanks Karen. Maverick is doing well. Jazz is fine except for heavier coughing in the morning. Otherwise all is well.


----------

